# Close Encounters of the Third Kind - BLU RAY SALE this week only



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Amazon has the classic flick "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" on sale for a week only. The *Blu Ray *version is reviewed many places 4 stars (I have it and would agree).

Super, super price.... more info here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VECACG?ie=UTF8&tag=bluraystam10-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000VECACG


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Extraordinarily tempting, but it also makes me wonder if there's an even better edition to come in the next several months. I've been burned like that before.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

AFAIK, there's no plans for a re-release of Close Encounters.

Additionally, that Amazon price is a reaction to Fry's in-store price which is the same this week, so if you live near a Fry's, you can just walk in and pick it up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmm.... thanks for that tip. I actually plan to be in a Fry's this afternoon.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Mmm...fries.

(actually, I love Fry's, especially the parts side of the operation, and wish there was one in my area)

And thanks for the heads up on this, *hdtvfan0001*. :righton: Purchased.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have Fry's here as well...same price. Unfortunately...many others don't...

so...at least with this...everyone can enjoy the great deal on a super Blu Ray / classic great movie.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That's a great price! I highly suggest jumping. I got mine when it first came out and the quality is fantastic!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good things about this Blu release...

...but I have to say, I've never been a big fan of the movie itself. It's one of those blockbusters that I just never got involved in somehow and missed all the hype.

Not knocking it for folks that like it.. and many of the actors in it are ones I do like in other things... and I like lots of other Spielberg movies.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about this Blu release...
> 
> ...but I have to say, I've never been a big fan of the movie itself. It's one of those blockbusters that I just never got involved in somehow and missed all the hype.
> 
> Not knocking it for folks that like it.. and many of the actors in it are ones I do like in other things... and I like lots of other Spielberg movies.


Ditto.


----------

